# Gripper II



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys meet GRIPPER II










PDF file for A4 size print without scale 
View attachment GRIPPER II_A4.pdf


PDF file for LETTER size print without scale 
View attachment GRIPPER II_LETTER.pdf


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice 
Going to make one
SR


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

irfan, looks really good . did u make it yet?


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks irfan im going to build one of this


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thanks friend by conpartir, is a very elegant design, a greeting from Spain


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Irfan that is cool. Did you get that coping saw yet?

Chuck S.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

peresh said:


> Irfan that is cool. Did you get that coping saw yet?
> 
> Chuck S.


Yes, I got my coping saw but sadly I have not made it yet. we was moved to new place due to repair in house, few of my tools are at house and few here. things are going bit slow at new place. even I m having space problem for shooting finally I mange to shoot on steps as pic LOL. I m bit stuck here, so it will take little time make some slingshots and show to you guys.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

just a little adjustment..


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it looks cool. i'll make one when i get the chance


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the design e~shot, I made one yesterday from Oak: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/photo0313l.jpg/


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

bj000 said:


> Thanks for the design e~shot, I made one yesterday from Oak: http://imageshack.us...photo0313l.jpg/


That looks nice Jim


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cool design irfan


----------

